
Welcome to Powder Mountain – a utopian club for the millennial elite - adrian_mrd
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/mar/16/powder-mountain-ski-resort-summit-elite-club-rich-millennials
======
crossdiver
> "Maybe there’s a yoga retreat for people who are really great at yoga, and I
> can’t get into it. Does that mean that it’s exclusive?"

> "There was a moment when they served coconut water..." he thought to
> himself, "These guys just get me. You know what, I’d love to support this
> project."

I mean, we all say dumb, entitled shit, but then again, I am not making a club
where I invite people with a "correct psychographic".

At least they are self-aware. /s:

> "It’s not good when the world forms bubbles and loses connections. But I
> feel like that’s unfortunately been a big part of the history of the world.
> As you become more successful, you get your house and your gate, and you
> move into your bubble and your friends, and you just totally lose
> connection. And I think that’s clearly what we’re seeing in front of us."

------
masonic
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=powder%20utopian&sort=byDate&p...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=powder%20utopian&sort=byDate&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

